# This is The Way It Is Done



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

Good thing you have Moose to show you how to do it! You might totally mess it up otherwise!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Moose is gorgeous!! Love a dog who knows just what he wants, and how to get it!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ha ha ha! I love this! Moose you sure have your daddy trained.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Pyrs were bred to be independent and to think for themselves, to solve problems on their own, etc. Even today a lot of the ones that guard herds or flocks have very little human contact, Where my brother lives some 30 miles out of Austin, there are 3 fields just down drom him with sheep and each field has 2 Pyrs guarding, watching over. The owner comes once a day and fills their food and water containers. Outside of that, it is up to them. 

Because they are so independent and often time pretend they do no hear you and do not do tricks (they sit, lay down, etc, just not trick tricks, some think they are not smart. That is wrong, they are very smart. You want to do something one way, they want to do it another, they will do their way and ignore you. But as I said, they were bred to think for themselves and they do.

Thanks for the compliments on Sir Moose. He is a beautiful dog. I had only ever known solid white ones and did not know about the badger til I started researching before getting our first one. Turns out, they were originally marked like Moose, some with lot more color. Some solid white were born and then breeding started for solid white ones. But even today a pair of solid white can have a litter of 10 puppies and every one be badge, or everyone be solid white, or any mixture.


----------



## Rambo's mom (Apr 30, 2016)

I first came to this forum looking for help. Now that we seem to have most things under control and life seems easy with Rambo ( for the most part!), I come here because of all the great stories that are told.
Thank-you for yours. Sir Moose is quite a character and a beauty at that! 
I love smart, stubborn dogs. You rock, Sir Moose!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Moose is so handsome - and I also love that he has his daddy trained!!


----------

